# CM notepal U2 or U3 for my laptop?



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 21, 2012)

i'm planning to buy one of these for my laptop
it has serious heating issues on load it reaches 82 -85c and at 88c it shuts down
my laptop is a 15.6 incher
if anyone has used one of these C-pads how much temps does it lower?
which one is better for my laptop?


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

Whats ur budget? BTW I own U2.. it ain't reduce temp more than 3C.. So if possible get Infinite Evo from CM


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2012)

budget 
2.5k


----------



## pratyush997 (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Infinite EVo


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

+1 to Cooler Master Notepal Infinite EVO


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2012)

will infinite evo cool my lappie properly? its main vent is situated on the left side a mini vent on the top left and another mini vent on the top-right the heat starts from the bottom-center and radiates to the left


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> will infinite evo cool my lappie properly? its main vent is situated on the left side a mini vent on the top left and another mini vent on the top-right the heat starts from the bottom-center and radiates to the left



The fan doesn't need to blow on the vents actually this will make cooling more worse as the hot air can not be easily passed out. The fan of this model is made to cool both CPU and GPU that locates at the middle. This is why Cooler Master Notepal Infinite EVO is the coolest option for your laptop.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 22, 2012)

k,thanks will get cm infinite evo


----------



## rider (Oct 22, 2012)

your welcome! One request from you. Please tell me your review about this product on this page.


----------

